# Seiten bauen sich von allein auf



## Anonymous (17 Februar 2005)

Hallo 
Ich bin neu in diesem Forum und danke vorab schon das hier Hilfe angeboten wird .
Ich habe ein Problem mit Pornographischen Seiten ,die sich im Tackt alle paar Minuten von allein aufbauen .
Wie kann das sein ?
Ich habe schon mit meinen wenigen Kenntnissen versucht bei den Einstellungen im Internetexplorer etwas zu finden .
Aber kein Erfolg .
Und unter Software in der Systemsteuerung ist auch nichts zu finden .
Kann mir vielleicht Jemand helfen ?


----------



## virenscanner (17 Februar 2005)

Lade Dir HiJackThis, erstelle damit ein Logfile und poste dieses als *Attachment*. Vielleicht können wir Dir dann weiterhelfen.


----------



## markaan (18 Februar 2005)

*attachment*

ich habe das HijackThis geladen und ein logfile erstellt ,aber was ist das Attachment ?
Und wie kann ich das posten ?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Februar 2005)

Wenn Du einen neuen Beitrag erstellst, befindet sich unterhalb des Kästchens für die Nachricht ein Button "Attachment hinzufügen".


----------



## markaan (18 Februar 2005)

*Logfile*

Hier das logfile ,allerdings weiss ich nicht ob das richtig ist .
Ausserdem kann dann ja jeder die Daten lesen ?


----------



## BenTigger (18 Februar 2005)

JA das Logfile soll ja auch jeder lesen können, damit dir geholfen werden kann.

Ich habe z.B einen Dialer bei dir entdeckt.

siehe dazu http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=4126&highlight=sexexplorer#4126
und hier http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=14456#14456
unter sexexplorer.exe
Beachte aber, das der Thread schon über ein Jahr alt ist.


den Rest werden noch andere besser begutachten können.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Februar 2005)

Danke BenTigger 
Wie kann ich den Dialer sexexplorrer denn bei mir finden und löschen ?
Sry ,habe nicht grad den grossen plan vom PC .


----------



## virenscanner (18 Februar 2005)

@markaan

Hast Du meine PN gelesen?


----------



## markaan (18 Februar 2005)

Sehr nett Virenscanner ,daß du dich bemühst mir zu helfen .
Aber sry ich habe keine PN bekommen .
Wird jedenfalls nicht angezeigt

Edit ,eben habe ich eine Mail bekommen ,daß ich eine PN bekommen habe ,aber im Posteingang steht 0 neue Nachrichten  :-?

Vielleicht hast du die pn auf den namen makaan geschickt ,
aber registriert hab ich mich mit ma*r*kaan sry


----------



## virenscanner (18 Februar 2005)

Dies hatte ich per PN geschrieben (13:28 ) :


> Hi "markaan",
> 
> bitte scanne nochmals mit HiJackThis und markiere anschließend den Eintrag
> 
> ...


Die PN wurde an "markaan" verschickt und wurde zwischen 15:00 und 16:15 von "jemandem" gelesen (es sei denn, die Datenbank hat einen "Rappel").


----------



## markaan (18 Februar 2005)

Oh ok .aber komischerweise hab ich immernoch 0 Nachrichten im posteingang .
Aber danke für die Hilfe .
Leider kann ich dir die Datei nicht mehr schicken ,weil ich sie gelöscht habe ,nachdem ich von BenTigger draufhingewiesen wurde .
Ich hoffe das sich die Seiten jetzt nicht mehr aufbauen .
Thx at all .


----------

